#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Таиланд >  > > >  >  >  Как получить длительную визу в Таиланд?

## Сергей АГ

Для граждан Украины есть 2 возможности:
- 15-дневная виза, которую можно получить в аэропорту Бангкока
- 2-месячная виза, за которой надо ехать в Москву

Есть ли способы продлить визу в Таиланде (или соседней стране), так чтобы иметь хотя бы 3 месяца безвыезного пребывания в Таиланде?

----------


## Топпер

Если вы едете практиковать, попробуйте связатья с настоятелем на эту тему.

----------

Сергей АГ (13.04.2009)

----------


## Аминадав

> - 2-месячная виза, за которой надо ехать в Москву


Вы обращались в почетное консульство Таиланда в Украине?

Тут много информации на эту тему:
http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php/topic,694.0.html

----------

Сергей АГ (13.04.2009)

----------


## Сергей Муай

http://thaiconsulate.kiev.ua/

----------

Сергей АГ (14.04.2009)

----------

